# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  من عندكم نبغى صور حلوه زيكم ......

## واحد فاضي

هذا الموضوع مختص بالصور اللي انتوا تصوروها سواء بكاميرات خاصة 
ولا بكاميرا الجوال ، أهم شي انها تكون من تصويركم انتون 

يعني مو صور منقوله من محل ثاني 
بشرط:- 
- ممنوع الصور الخاصه للأعضاء 
- ممنوع الصور المسيئة للأدب والذوق العام 
- ممنوع الصور المنقوله 
-ممنوع الصور التي تدل على شخصية العضو 
- يكون حجم الصورة ملائم 

نتمنى انكم تشاركونا بإبداع تصويركم وما فيه مشكله لنوعيةالصور 
يعني بيصور دروازة بيتهم 
بيصور باب غرفته 
بيصور هندي في الطريق 
بيصور أي شي بس بالشروط السابقه 
يعني أهم شي تكون واضحه ولا هي مشوشه 

ويا ريت بعد تحطوا اليها تعليق من عندكم 

تقبلوا تحياتنا )))

----------


## Princess

الله الله الله
خووش حركه والله
تسلم خيي
احم اول وحده اني   :toung:  
بحط ليكم زاوية من مملكتي الصغيره << اللي امي ام الحلوين ودها على قولتها  ترمي فيها شخاط " حريقه " هههههههههههه
شان اتحرك منها... كل معسكره فيها  ...
هالزاويه زاوتي المفضله...
 احم زاويتي الحالمه  :embarrest: 

تفضلووو....







دمتم بحفظ الرحمن   :cool:

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكراً لك أخي (( واحد فاضي )) على فتح هذا الموضوع الذي كنت أتمنى أن يكون قسماً ,, كما أشكر أول مساهمة في هذا الموضوع ..






> احم زاويتي الحالمه 
> 
> تفضلووو....






الصراحة أعجبتني كثيراً هذهِ الزاوية ,, شموع  وورود تحاكي أنغام الرومانسية .. 
رائعة زاويتكِ عزيزتي  ,, ألأ تعيريني إياها يوماً ما ؟!؟  :wink: 
سأعرضها للبيع في (( سوق الحراج )) وأرى كم سأحصل من ورائها   :toung:  

والآن إليكم صورة التقطتها سريعاً أثناء تجولي في (( كورنيش المحرق )) ..



نتمنى قبولاً وتفاعلاً من قِبل الأعضاء فالفكرة تستحق المشاركة فيها ..

تحياتي

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

مشكور اخوي عالفكره الفنتك 



لي عوده بالصور

----------


## ساريه

جيبه ليكم صورة نخلنا ان شاء الله تعجبكم ياربي وتقبلو تحياتي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*ياعيني على الموضوع وعلى الصور الحلوه*



*اني بعد جبت لكم صوره* 


*سحر البحر  وغروب الشمس الساحر*


*كلشي فيه سحر*


* وابوي الغالي  يلاعب بنات عمي*

*واولاد عمي في الكرنيش*


*لا تدققوا* 


*خخخخخ*




**


*ان شاء الله تعجبكم*


*دمتـــ بود*

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية خيي ابو زين على افكارك الروعه* 


*خليتهم يطلعو ابداعاتهم* 


*صور روووعه تسلم اياديكم*

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذي صوره مصورتنها في أحد أيام الإجازه الصيفيه العام الماضي
في الملاهي قرب شاطئ البحر في الجبيل :amuse:  
 
سلام :embarrest:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فكرة حلوة اخوي ابو زين 

وتسلم المشاركات الحلوى كمان

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*علاويه ما في تفاعل كفير واجد*

*يلا ماعليه ان شاء الله تشتغل المواهب عدنا*

*جايبه لكم اليوم صوره الى سنوري*

*قطوي*

*هري*

*حيواني الاليف*



*خخخخخخخخخخ*



*ماعليه إذا الصورة مو واضحه لانه ذبحني مو راضي يوقف زي الناس*

*>>>> اكيد يعني ما بيوقف زي الناس بيوقف زي القطط*

*ههههههههه*


*هذي هي الصوره*


**


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*مرحبااااا ................* 

*ســــــــــارية ... كأن نخلكم مألوووف بالنسبة ليي ..*
*واحسها مو بعيد عننا بعد ... !!!!!!* 

*سحوورة صدقتي هالسنور مهو راااضي يوقف زي الاواادم*
*بس حلوة هالصورة.. وذكرتني بأياام زماان ..* 

*الصرااحة الصور كلش حلووة ... واني حبيت اضيف*
*صورة التقطتها في كورنيش .. مادري وش يسموه*
*النااصرة . او درة الراامس .مادري والله .. المهم هذي هي الصورة*

*7*
*7*
*7*

*[IMG]http://amira223.***********/photos/869664_l.jpg[/IMG]*

*تحيـــــــــــاتي ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اميرة باحساسي 

رهيبة هاي الصورة
واني واااجد احب كرنيش الناصرة

----------


## تمثال أنسان

ممكن أحد يشرح لي طريقة تحميل صوره من الجهاز  :embarrest: 

.
وشكرا

----------


## alzahrani33

اذهب لصفحة قوقل

وااكتب مركزتحميل الصور

يطلع لك مراكز كثيره

اختر منها

وبعدين يجيك كملة براوز يعني استعراض

اضغط عليهاوحط الصوره اللي تبي

واتركها تتحمل ومراح تاخذ منك  دقيقه

وبعدين يطلع لك الرابط

 اختر رابط المشاركه بالمنتديات

وانسخ الرابط والصقه بالصفحه اللي بتشارك بيها

وحط معاينه للمشاركه وشوووف 
تقبل تحياتي 

الزهراني

----------


## alzahrani33

اححح
 :wink: 
عاد بتجوعون بس ابشروا بالعزيمه 
هههههههههههههههه 



 


اعذروني على الحجم كبيره نسيت اقلل من حجمها بالفوتووو
(تم التعديل من قبل المشرف ) 
وهذي بمدينتي مسقط راسي هههه البااااااحه 
بالصيف مصووورهاااااا 
[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Oct2/7ov96907.jpg[/IMG] 

تحيااااااتي لكم

----------


## همس الصمت

يعطيكم العافية
عفاف الهدى
وشمعة الوادي 
على الصور الجميلة ..
دمتم موفقين لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يوووووووو من زمااان ما دخلت هالصفحه عفر 
والسموحة خيتو هموووسه 
بس جبت ويااااي صورة فيها لغز خخخ 


والسموحة لعدم وضوح الصورة لأنه تصوير جوال وبسررررعه 
تحيااااتووو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عوامية غناتي ما فهمت على صورتش
كأنها شفق والا

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اتوقعت ما احد يعرفها 
هذي صورة صورتها بجوالي في وقت المغرب واني بالسيارة 
عند سد العواميه راجعين لصفوى 
<< خخخ قصه حياتي ....
المهم شفتها وعجبتني وكأنها يتخيل ليي انه مكتوب بالغيووووم في السماا 
اسم ( علي ) سلام الله عليه 
هااااااا 
ان شاء الله وضحت الصورة الحين 
تحياااااتوو

----------


## شمعة الوادي

وضحت خيتووو
مشكورة لانه بصمتي صورتك هنا
تصوير رائع وسريع
يعطيكم العافية
تحياتووووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مثل ما اتوقعت الشفق الأحمر 
يعطيش العافية عواميه

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*صورة لغروب الشمس من حديقة الامير محمد بن عبدالعزيز بالمدينة*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

روعة الصورة
مشاء الله
مشكورة خيتووو على الصور شوقتيني لرؤية هذا المنظر
كانت طلتك رائعة هنا
موفقة
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لؤلؤة المنظر بجد رائع 
والتصوير حلو

----------


## جنون الذكريات

يسلووو على الموضوع 

لا صور

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عوامية
تصويرك حلو والتفسير كان أحلى 
لان بدون التفسير الصورة مش واضحة
يعطيك العافية حبيبتي ....
لؤلؤة الحجاز تصوير جميل جداً ..
تصويرك متقن مرة ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ...
دمتِ بخير ...

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*هذه الصور من تصويري بكاميرا الجوال* 
*صور من مكة المكرمة أثناء ذهابي في شهر شعبان* 
*اتمنى أن تنال إعجابكم* 
** 

** 
** 

**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تصوير ولا احلى 
شوقتينا لبيت الله 
لؤلؤه غناتي 
بس وش هالثريا الي طالعه جنب الكعبة بأول صوره

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عفاف الهدى
					

تصوير ولا احلى



*



> *شوقتينا لبيت الله* 
> *لؤلؤه غناتي* 
> *بس وش هالثريا الي طالعه جنب الكعبة بأول صوره*







*مشكورة غاليتي على تواجدك الرائع وردك الأروع*


*وبالنسبة للثريا اللي طالعة هذي مو جنب الكعبة* 

*انا لما التقط الصورة كنت جالسة داخل الحرم يعني مو جنب الكعبة* 


*مع أرق تحية لك*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
لؤلؤة الحجاز 
تصويرك رووووووووووووووووعة ومتقن
بس ليه حبيبتي ماتحطين الصور في موضوع مستقل 
وتحطينه في القسم الجديد
عشان الصور تاخد حقها لانها جد إبداع مرة ..
بس يالله جد حسرتيني على روحة بيت الله
لان السنة الله ماكتب لي أروح ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*
> *لؤلؤة الحجاز* 
> *تصويرك رووووووووووووووووعة ومتقن*
> *بس ليه حبيبتي ماتحطين الصور في موضوع مستقل* 
> *وتحطينه في القسم الجديد*
> *عشان الصور تاخد حقها لانها جد إبداع مرة ..*
> *بس يالله جد حسرتيني على روحة بيت الله*
> ...







*اهلين هموووسة*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*يسلموووو غاليتي عيووونك الحلووووووة*

*بصراحة فكرت انزلهم بموضوع مستقل بس قلت إن شاء مرة ثانية*
*لأن عندي صور كثيرررة من تصويري* 

*وقريب راح أنزلهم بموضوع مستقل*

*والله يوفقك همووسة وتروحين لمكة ولاتنسينا من دعائك*


*تقبلي ردي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فهمت عليك لؤلؤة 
الله يعطينا وياك زيارة بيت الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هذه الصور صورتها للمسابقة وبعدين 
اخترت وحده منهم حييت اشارك بالباقي

----------


## همس الصمت

حلو تصويرك
وحلو كتير لانك بتديتي تطلعي الافكار المخبايه عندك
الى الامام عفاف 
والله يوفقك يارب
والله يعطيك العافية يارب
وتورينا أبداعك كمان وكمان ..
مووووووووووووووفقة ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مشاء الله عليكم الصور تهبل
يعطيكم العافية
موفقين
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

سلمت يداك يالغلا

تصوير راااااااااااائع

ننتظر جديدك

----------


## أبو سلطان

> هذه الصور صورتها للمسابقة وبعدين 
> اخترت وحده منهم حييت اشارك بالباقي



أختي عفاف الهدى

 ياااااو هدولا مو چنهم عكوس عتيقة ؟

إلا هدولا تفاح لو سفرجل قطيفي ؟

و أنا أتصفح في المنتدى شفتهم و اتذكرت إن عندنا شي ايسموه سفرجل

مثل التفاح لكن غير

و قلت أسأل بتي إذا كان هذا سفرجل اترسل ليي لو كيلو واحد

ترى افادي فيه واجد

و مشكورة سلفا حتى لو ما أرسلتي ليي شي

و دمتي بكل خير

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هلاا

حبيت اشــارك هع




تحياتي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

حلوووة مرة الصورة
يسلمووو على الابداعك
ربي يعطيك العافية
رجعــــــت 
شمعــــــــة الى صفحتهـــــــا

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

هذي صورة من مزرعتنا لثمرة البصل قبل ما يقطفوها وش رايكم 
 
وهذي وحدة ثانية..اما الباقي شاركت فيهم بمنتديات ثانيه..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره خيو مكسورة الخاطر على هيك تصوير 
تدري اول مره اشوف شجرة البصل 
شكلها مره حليو 
سبحان الله
تصوير روعه

----------


## أموله

موضوع روعـًٍه 

×.× .. مـأإعرف اصور ,, مـأفي صور

----------

